# Court Tv Trials



## Jmartjrmd (Mar 20, 2020)

I love court tv.  So if you need a distraction right now they are showing football player Kellen Winslows rape trial.  Victim #1  is on the stand right now.  Very interesting.


----------



## starfish (Mar 20, 2020)

You get Court TV? I love that channel but I can’t find it on Direct TV.


----------



## Jmartjrmd (Mar 20, 2020)

starfish said:


> You get Court TV? I love that channel but I can’t find it on Direct TV.


yes on regular antenna tv
victim #1  is a hot mess


----------

